

The Vocoder [video] - fezz
http://video.newyorker.com/watch/object-of-interest-the-vocoder

======
leoc
And presenting the Voder, a vocoder _manually operated in real time_ :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hyI_dM5cGo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hyI_dM5cGo)
[http://120years.net/the-voder-vocoderhomer-
dudleyusa1940/](http://120years.net/the-voder-vocoderhomer-dudleyusa1940/)

------
tacos
I've grown weary of these "here's a thing you haven't heard of, and now here's
some misinformation!" articles. (Shame on you Gawker, The Atlantic, Buzzfeed!)

But this is how it should be done. It's brilliant. Take 11.5 minutes and enjoy
it.

------
acqq
Seems not working on iDevices.

------
WalterBright
"By your command!"

